# Getting the itch....



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

With March almost here, I am just a few weeks away from getting my seeds into starter cups for this year's garden. 

I've got the garden itch real bad y'all! Can't wait for this cold weather to be gone.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Potatoes cut and ready to go in ground. Lettuce sprouting in kitchen window. Sweet peas sprouting on dryer. Carrots, radishes and some sweet peas in ground. Sweet potato in jar in water. Garden broken up with chicken litter and compost. Potato patch too....ready! Ice storm tonight but spring is coming.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

March first I start tomatoes and peppers!! Depending on outlook, cool weather crops go in anytime. With snow still on the ground this year, it'll be a few weeks.

It's funny someone else mentioned getting the itch. Last Wed, anticipating the snow here, I got out all the seeds on the dining room table and planned out the garden.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Damn! I don't know about you all but I'm still walking around in 6 inches of snow/ice.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't start warm weather crops until the end of march because you don't plant them until mothers day or just after because frost can happen in may around here sometimes.

I have other outdoor "garden" stuff to get done before I break any dirt for planting lol

I'm with ya squerly, we have ice and snow and then rain coming this week and theres plenty of snow in huge patches all over the property still and the raised beds


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't plant outside before around the 24th of May, so not much point in getting too excited about starting anything yet. Had -42 last night.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had peas, radishes, carrots, lettuce and spinach in before in early February. Other years, mid to late Feb, this year looks like it will be mid March at least. Or ALDOF is April 15, but we have had a few after that. If I don't have something like peas in by late March, chances are they will hit the hot weather and I won't get much of a crop. 
Tomatoes and warm weather crops have always gone in early to mid May. Sometimes I hold back on seeds and tomatoes might have cold feet but have always done alright.

My second year down here, I started tomatoes and peppers in early February. I went by last springs temps where everything could have gone in early to mid April. LOL!! I had a friggin' jungle!! I start them in cut-off 2-liter jugs, to get good deep roots and by the time the weather was ready for them they were all over 2' tall, in blossom and some had small green tomatoes on them! My little starting table was overwhelmed and I had them scattered in front of every window in the house.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

March is a bit early for us outside at least, but we do start the stuff in house mid March and on.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

Oomingmak said:


> Don't plant outside before around the 24th of May, so not much point in getting too excited about starting anything yet. Had -42 last night.


Sheeesh! I thought it was crappy spending winters here. Some years it is like that here, no planting before the end of May. I hope we are in the ground by the first of May this year.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Similar situation to Oomingmak, most planting after may long weekend (Canada), bulbs and tubers earlier of course, and cold-frames . We do grow some things inside during the winter, and of course will be starting seeds for transplant soon, but we have been doing less of this lately.

I love winter, it gives us a chance to catch up on so many things, particularly spending time with family and friends. All the produce of the summer is sitting there, waiting to be eaten, and there is plenty of time and enthusiasm for fancy meals or even just good stew. I have sooo many things to think about and do in the summer, so many directions to go, the winter takes a few things that I love to do(like gardening) off of the table, and I appreciate that a lot.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

I love winter too. When the snow flies it means it is trapping season and wonderful days in the woods with my wife. Also gives me time for carpentry work and on warmer days we go out and get a head start at cutting firewood for future winters. 

Pleasant evenings by the wood stove with a good book, while the wind howls outside and the snow sifts and swirls, drifting and forming natural sculptures. We go outside at night to look at the stars when it is clear and see if there are any northern lights, suck in the cold air that snaps your nostrils shut and enjoy the total lack of man made anything.
No lights, no sounds other than the crackling noise when the aurora is ripping and occasionally the howl of a wolf.

Hard to take, but someone has to do it. I thank God every day that most people like warm climates, pizza delivery, shopping malls and convenience stores.


----------



## tamitik (Nov 19, 2014)

wont be starting anything in the cabin till mid march. may24 is when we think about planting. still got 3 ft snow outside.

will be planting goji and a few herbs this yr and mebbe some tomatoes. soon as the snow goes I will start a greenhouse.

running outta rm to make beds etc. everything here is raised beds.

will do hopi pale grey squash again this yr.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

squerly said:


> Damn! I don't know about you all but I'm still walking around in 6 inches of snow/ice.


You can still start your flower garden... sort of


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tamitik said:


> wont be starting anything in the cabin till mid march. may24 is when we think about planting.


Are you living in Canada?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Judging by the ground, it is going to be a while before I an even get in the garden or yard to work. Walking through the woods, where the snow has melted, is like walking on a wet sponge. The puppies paths around the yard are like long muddy puddles. We are going to need a week or more of warm weather with a breeze to dry it out.


----------

